# Waiting on Rose



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I brought Rose home on 10/23. At that time, her previous owner thought Rose would deliver in 30-45 days. I'm so excited to have babies on the way that it feels like it has been 60 days instead of 21!

Rose seems huge but not really bagging up yet (she is a first timer).

Anyone want to guess how many are in there and an approximate date?






















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like she has several more weeks yet but Ive been wrong before.:cowboy:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know the last possible breeding date (the very last day she was exposed to the buck?)

If you can get another photo of her back end, lady parts, and udder, with her tail naturally up, we MIGHT be able to guess a bit more accurately


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

She keeps tucking her tail...like she knows I am trying to get a picture. . Even when she is eating she turns her back side towards the wall so that I can't get a look!

Last date that she could have been bred would be 75 days. That is when the previous owner separated the buck from the does. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It's hard to tell without a pic of her udder, but I'd say she still has a couple weeks at least. I'd say she has 1 kid, maybe two since she looks really deep bodied.  

Keep us posted!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are some pics from this morning. Hopefully you can see everything ok. I was putting my camera between her and the wall. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Still waiting... I got so excited this afternoon because Rose was laying down in her pen and grunting. Wouldn't get up.

So of course I hustle back to the house to sound the baby alarm. Hubby walks up to the barn and Rose is standing there eating hay. Looks at us like we are crazy.

Which of course we are.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She still looks to be holding those babies pretty high on the right side so I would say at least a few more days. How is her udder looking? Many does will get a nice big full tight udder before kidding. Got your kidding kit ready and a vet or experienced breeding on call??


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

She is a FF so not certain when her udder will really come in. My hubby puts her at a "C" cup.

We have everything ready to go except the babies 

My does have their own code...wait until Mama is out of town for work and then have the babies. It drives Mama crazy and makes Dad laugh.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm waiting on rose to! ☺ not your but mine.. And I call her rosey lol hopefully she kids for you soon! Still waiting on an udder on mine to.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I just love my girl. We haven't had her very long. Rose is still very skittish but I just discovered yesterday that she loves to eat hay out of your hand. Then I sneak the empty hand in for some love rubs. 

I swear when I go to feed her grain in the evening she acts just like a dog. Rose jumps, wags her tail and "maaaa's" at me! 

Maybe your Rosie and mine will have babies together!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Mines skittish to.. Until I get my brush out then they all surround me to get brushed lol. And that would be awesome as long as they kid soon!!!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

PowerPuffMama said:


> My hubby puts her at a "C" cup.
> 
> sorry but this made me laugh:slapfloor:


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

It is pretty funny. 

Vet asked us to estimate cup size on one of the other does so now all the does get a cup size.

*sigh*


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So traveling for work this week and get a text from my hubby that Rose is super cranky and it looks like the babies have shifted. *sigh* 

I hope she holds out until I get home!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

When will you be home? I think I mentioned my does udder dropped some and I thought she was making an udder.. But it hasn't changed since so I'm guessing hopefully January!!! But I'm so impatient. I don't put everyday and sneak up behind her and feel for milk and she jumps and runs lol


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I won't be home until tomorrow night. The only positive is my husband isn't very good at guessing 

My Rose also does not let me look or touch. She jumps and shifts and tucks her tail! I guess she just wants to keep it a secret. LOL


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Well she is still holding out. Kids have shifted and udder is a little fuller. Poor thing still standing around all day with her feet up. Complaining and being cranky. 

Hubby is now predicting Christmas babies one minute and that she isn't even pregnant the next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My Rosie isn't due until March so you will both get kids before me.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I also have a Rosie  she's due in January. I hope your Rose kids soon with healthy kids!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Used the tape measure on her today to get a weight...177 pounds of love. She is a big girl.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Still no babies. The previous owner was way off. Poor girl still standing around and complaining. I hope soon as those babies are driving both her and I crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have any either.. But she looks huge to me!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Any updates on Rose?


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

No babies and little udder change. Her previous owner was waaayyyy off!








This is an above pic but still can't get a real look at her lady parts. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She has gotten a lot bigger! Too bad the owner couldn't be more accurate for you.  I hope for a smooth delivery and that it happens soon!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Still no babies. I say this each time I buy a doe...I will not buy another pregnant doe and not know what their due date is. It drives me crazy! I'm getting worried about her. I keep expecting my husband to text me with pictures of babies (I travel for work) but nothing. *sigh*

I WANT MY BOER BABIES!!!

Ok. Crazy moment over. As you were. LOL.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

